# An addict in Seadrift, Texas



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome! I’m not far away, we may run across each other some day. Do you have a motor? Photos of the build?


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I do and I do. Will be rolling in in 12hrs with the Kenner in tow and the 9.8hp Mercury 110 for the Microskiff 

View media item 2614View media item 2619


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Keep an eye out for Doni Soward in the Seadrift area. He runs a nice Hewes Bayfisher and might be building a microskiff that he's been planning for a while. Doni's a Houston guy, but with a home in Seadrift.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Bruce J said:


> Keep an eye out for Doni Soward in the Seadrift area. He runs a nice Hewes Bayfisher and might be building a microskiff that he's been planning for a while. Doni's a Houston guy, but with a home in Seadrift.



We are planning to have a beer after work one day next week. You should join us Bruce J.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Sublime said:


> We are planning to have a beer after work one day next week. You should join us Bruce J.


Glad to. Just point me in the right direction!


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Probably see you at a ramp at some point, welcome aboard.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

TGlidden said:


> Probably see you at a ramp at some point, welcome aboard.


Sounds like a plan to me. We live in Bryan and have a weekend place in Seadrift. Will be back on the 27th if you are down, you are welcomed aboard.


Michael


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruce J said:


> Keep an eye out for Doni Soward in the Seadrift area. He runs a nice Hewes Bayfisher and might be building a microskiff that he's been planning for a while. Doni's a Houston guy, but with a home in Seadrift.


Will do and thanks!


Michael


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I fish out of Seadrift a lot. Usually stay at Reel Time and launch at Charlie's. Dark Green Hells Bay Whipray.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

The past couple trips out we launched out of Froggies in POC. I’ll leave out at Charlie’s too when going to Mosquito Point or Shoelwater...hunting another trolling motor now for the Kenner so I can take the kids and their wives skinny.


----------



## SeadriftFlyFishing (May 1, 2018)

There's just something about working with glass and a Sawzall that touches a person at a very primitive level. Had my share of time with both. Looks like a fun build and from the looks of it, it's progressing nicely.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Not much progress as of late (work gets in the way). We will be back down this Thursday night with the Kenner if any of y’all Calhoun guys want to go fish the POC big jetties and the new Sunday Pass. Baltimore and 12th is where we will be


----------



## SeadriftFlyFishing (May 1, 2018)

SeaDrifter said:


> Not much progress as of late (work gets in the way). We will be back down this Thursday night with the Kenner if any of y’all Calhoun guys want to go fish the POC big jetties and the new Sunday Pass. Baltimore and 12th is where we will be


Yes, sometimes we have to get our priorities in line...LOL


----------

